

Thoughts on Computer Science graduate school - dennybritz
http://dennybritz.com/2014-05/cs-grad-school.html

======
good-citizen
I did high school in 3 years by taking all the required classes for senior
year as electives in junior year. Then I went every summer in college to
finish my CS degree (pitt.edu) in 3 years as well. I was 19 when I graduated.
Never even considered grad school for a second. Was so excited to get into the
work force.

